# Generac load balancing and power monitoring



## wml52 (Feb 21, 2014)

I have been using a Generac Mdl: PP5000, 5000 watt, 6250 surge watt generator for a few years now as back up for essential circuits during power outages. When I installed it I used a Square D generator box Mdl:QO48M60DSGP with 8 circuits, it's wired as follows, Positions 1 & 2 = Generator, 3 & 4 = power grid, 5 & 6 = well pump, 7 = oil fired furnace and 8 is refrigerator and 120 watts of kitchen lights. My questions are, do you think the circuits are sufficiently balanced?

Second, since I never had any way to monitor the generator output or loads I was thinking about using 2 Murata Power Solutions AC panel monitoring meter mdl:ACM20-2-AC1-R-C (ACM20-5-AC1-R-C Murata Power Solutions | Mouser) to monitor L1 and L2 from the generator. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with these meters?

I would be interested in your thoughts???

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

The well pump is 240 volts so by default is balanced. We need more info on the furnace/refrigerator.

The blower can use quite a bit of power. The burner itself probably not so much. Can you find any ratings on these?

Your refrigerator, how old, what model?

You'd need two of those meters to monitor your loads. Personally, I'd find it easy to balance using analog meters. 

Reliance makes a model with two watt meters in the same panel the MB75: MB75 Transfer Switch Accessory | Product Details | Reliance Controls Corporation

Basically you just keep both needles about equal and you're balanced.


----------



## wml52 (Feb 21, 2014)

The Furnace is a Miller, the blower motor is rated 1/4 HP and the Beckett burner is rated at 5.8A (660W), the fridge is rated for a max of 7.2A(828W).

The reason I was interested in the Murata meter is that it will display Volts, Amps, Watts and Hz, It can be set to display one or sequence through all.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Figure around 4 amps for the blower so you're at almost 10 amps, 1200 watts for the furnace. The refrigerator and your lighting is close to 1000 watts. 

Not a problem at all.


----------



## wml52 (Feb 21, 2014)

The only thing I am not 100% sure of is the HP rating of the submersible well pump. Can I get a fairly good indication of the HP or current draw rating by looking at the well pump control box?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Maybe.

How deep is the pump and do you know the hp? Model?


----------



## wml52 (Feb 21, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't have this information. I inherited the house from my mother a few years ago and I could not find a copy of the well report when she had it drilled. I did however find a photo she took of the drilling rig and the companies name was on the side of the truck, so I'm in the process of trying to contact them in hopes they may have the information on file. In the meantime I was hoping to estimate the wattage based on the pump control box.


----------



## wml52 (Feb 21, 2014)

Finally spoke to the well driller and he gave me the following information about my pump. ½ HP 3 wire Grundfos pump 7gpm he said it draws 2070 start watts 1380 run watts. Added up all my max watts and it adds up to a total of 4730 watts, so I think I'm good as not all electrical loads will be running simultaneously.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

You should be fine. The good thing is the 240 volt pump is a balanced load.


----------

